# Mystery wart on backside of new Hopper



## Somewhat (Jul 30, 2013)

Apologies if this is redundant, but couldn't seem to come up with the correct search term to get any useful result.
Just received a new HwS to replace a 5+ year old one with failing hard drive. Mounted on the back and plugged into the top USB port is a little "black box" module with inscription warning to leave it there. No other instruction or mention anywhere else, and it is something that the old unit never had. Was wondering if anyone here would be so kind as to offer a clue. 
Thanks

Yeah, they don't let me out much these days.......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It sounds like the Hopper Snap


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes the Hopper SNAP device accelerates certain on-screen things (most notably EPG and menu items). The one SNAP device is good for all your Joeys as well. Not needed on the Hopper3.


----------



## Somewhat (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you James and Scoop --- mystery solved, and without having to call in, endure the "hold" noise while doing the long wait, and having to contend with a csr that most likely knows little but insists they know all (my usual experience, anyway). I thank you, and my blood pressure thanks you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Somewhat said:


> Thank you James and Scoop --- mystery solved, and without having to call in, endure the "hold" noise while doing the long wait, and having to contend with a csr that most likely knows little but insists they know all (my usual experience, anyway). I thank you, and my blood pressure thanks you.


any chance post pictures of it ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a sealed unit that looks like the picture above.

(No, don't expect anyone to crack one open for you.  )


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll pay you for it !!! To crack it open and get micro/zoomed pictures ! $5  by Fry's gift card.


----------



## Hammer_2019 (Nov 8, 2019)

P Smith said:


> I'll pay you for it !!! To crack it open and get micro/zoomed pictures ! $5  by Fry's gift card.


a frys gift card. when was the last time you were in frys i was in there 3 weeks ago and the place looked like a ghost town. there was hardly any product on the shelves


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hammer_2019 said:


> a frys gift card. when was the last time you were in frys i was in there 3 weeks ago and the place looked like a ghost town. there was hardly any product on the shelves


I think they're getting ready to shut down. We have two here and they're both dead.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nearest Frys 150 miles.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

P Smith said:


> I'll pay you for it !!! To crack it open and get micro/zoomed pictures ! $5  by Fry's gift card.


I think you'd find the photos pretty boring. The SNAP most likely just uses one of several single chip graphic processors along with a few support components. The real magic is in the software that tells the rest of the system how to use it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BOM would be first goal, then we could pull its FW from EEPROM if it's there ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hammer_2019 said:


> a frys gift card. when was the last time you were in frys i was in there 3 weeks ago and the place looked like a ghost town. there was hardly any product on the shelves


damn ! It was my primary shopping place in Bay Area for many many years  yeah last time I visited there 5 years ago ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are 17 stores in California. And 17 stores not in California. A chain of 34 stores (plus online).
https://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/storelocator


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

my triangle was Palo Alto, Brokaw and Campbell … sometimes all three been visited during one trip


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

P Smith said:


> BOM would be first goal, then we could pull its FW from EEPROM if it's there ...


And that brings up the question of "Why"? Graphics processors are certainly nothing new, and the SNAP implementation nothing unique. Add-on graphics processors have been a staple in the computer world for many years. There are even numerous articles online about adding a USB connected eGPU setup to a laptop for instance, for advanced gaming performance. I'm not sure what you expect to learn by breaking down a SNAP, but if you're so inclined, buy one and take a hammer to it...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As linked in the 2nd post in the thread: Hopper Snap
Hammer not included.

Walmart has a 3rd party listing: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hopper-Snap-by-Dish/383147119
Dish Depot has it for half of the Walmart price: Hopper Snap

Not available at Frys.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

It occurred to me that I do have pictures of the SNAP, if that will help your quest...


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

P Smith said:


> damn ! It was my primary shopping place in Bay Area for many many years  yeah last time I visited there 5 years ago ...


Went to one about a year ago and it was getting empty in there.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

do you need a snap for all HWS in your home?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Need? Probably not. But I would not turn one down for the second Hopper.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes. AFAIK.

Mostly it speeds up Menu items, not channels / DVR recordings so much. 

Also , the one SNAP on a Hopper affects all Joeys to that Hopper.


----------

